# Ginger, Another Way To Keep It.



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

I know the topic of preserving ginger has been brought up several times but I just tried a way that has not been discussed in the time that I have been here.

We just purchased our Juicer and have been juicing just about everything imaginable and Ginger came up. When I was at the store yeserday, I bought several of the biggest, prettiest hands I think I have ever seen and I juiced them. They have quite a bit more liquid in them than I thought they would, the two hands made 6 -1/2 pint jars FULL 

Since that was more than we could possibly go through before it spoiled I decided to can it and it came out great. It hardly lost anything in the cooking that I could taste and it was potent. Two tablespoons made a good large cup of tea. The pulp was still moist so I put it on a fruit leather tray and stuck it in the dehydrator to see how it comes out, just put it in so dont have the results yet but will post them when it dries. 

I decided that the large hands may not have been the best choice to run through the juicer, they were pretty fiberous and I had to clean the basket several times but younger ones would likely be more tender and suitable.

Canned Ginger juice is a keeper here.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry I missed this. 

How did the leather come out?

I would not have thought of juicing them. Time to break out the juicer!


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The pulp didn't really come out as leather, more like a fuzzy sage like fiber. It did make a cup of tea though. Not strong but passable as tea.

The juice is the real winner.


----------



## Tank_Girl (Dec 26, 2011)

It'd be awesome for making ginger wine with!

I make a ginger beer plant using a sachet of wine yeast, sugar, water and dried ginger powder and let it ferment until it's frothy in a canning jar with some cheese cloth over to top to allow it's gases to escape while it activates.

Mix this into a home brew fermenting keg with 20 liters of water, 2 kilograms of white granulated sugar and grated fresh ginger (or in this case your canned ginger juice) and stir until all the sugar is dissolved. Fit the lid and the air lock and leave until it the bubbling through the airlock slows right down -around 2 weeks if the keg is kept in a warmish place.

I then strain the grated ginger out of it and decant it into sterilized glass bottles with 1 teaspoon of white granulated sugar and cap with metal caps like you would with home brewed beer.
I leave these in a dark place on a plastic tote with a lid in case any of the bottles explode which will keep the mess to a minimum.

Using beer yeast will yield roughly 4 to 6% alcohol.
Using wine yeast will yield roughly 8 to 12% alcohol.
This figures are also dependent upon how much sugar is put into the fermenting keg at the beginning.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Davarm said:


> The pulp didn't really come out as leather, more like a fuzzy sage like fiber. It did make a cup of tea though. Not strong but passable as tea.
> 
> The juice is the real winner.


Is that the only use you've found for it so far?

I wonder if you could put it in capsules and use it to treat motion sickness and nausea?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Are you asking about uses for the fiber? I haven't experimented much with just the fiber yet but if you are wanting to put it in capsules, I have something else you could try.

In the past I have just sliced the ginger and dried it and a few months ago, I ground some of it with he grain mill to see if it would powder well. After several passes it came out OK, not like a fine powder you would buy at the store, but ok. That would likely be better to put in capsules, stronger and would likely do a better job for upset stomach than the juiced pulp.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I was referring to the fiber. 

I've had straight ginger in capsules and it can be a little harsh. I was thinking the diminished quality of the fiber would be great.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Have you ever made ginger honey? 

I came across the recipe yesterday and thought about giving it a try.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Never even heard of it. 

What's the recipe?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Medicinal Honey ...

Heat 1 quart wildflower honey over low heat until it is just warm. (2 minutes) ~ Do not boil ... 

Add 1/2 cup chopped freash herbs or 1/4 cup dried herb and heat 15 minutes. Pour the mixture into a canning jar and label use within 18 months. 

You want the honey warm to release the volatile oils, to much heat will destroy the same oils.

Like I said I'm going to try the ginger first.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Have you given it a try yet? 

I'm thinking of trying this with peppermint but I was curious how yours turned out.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Sadly no, I'm up to my ears with greenbeans and corn.  (not a bad thing.) Plus I had to break out the second dehydator for the harbs ... plus the other chores.

Life is good! :flower:

The peppermint does sound good.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Medicinal Honey ...
> 
> Heat 1 quart wildflower honey over low heat until it is just warm. (2 minutes) ~ Do not boil ...
> 
> ...


My oldest DD made 2 jars of this about 6 months ago, they are on the shelf, I didn't know what to do with it and she didn't tell me what it was for.

One jar looks fine but it looks like the second is fermenting and I'm unsure what to do with it. Each time I remember to ask her about it, she is not around so there they both sit.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Ginger honey is great for a sore throat due to cough, cold or allergies and works well for good circulation ... (for a start)

Think about the power of ginger then the power of honey and together they are excellent medicines (IMO)

A few links to check out ...

http://www.livestrong.com/article/265676-ginger-honey-for-a-sore-throat/

http://satyashanti.com/2009/10/medicinal-ginger-honey.html


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Sadly no, I'm up to my ears with greenbeans and corn.  (not a bad thing.) Plus I had to break out the second dehydator for the harbs ... plus the other chores.
> 
> Life is good! :flower:
> 
> The peppermint does sound good.


I'm thinking it would be a go to for most everything that ails me. Soar throat, stomach issues, etc.


----------

